# Question and a Thank you



## SD_Pigeon (Dec 27, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for the warm welcome and also answering my question. Now I do have another question.

I was reading in past threads where Dawn (Dove1111) and George where talking about the pheasant pigeon and the Silver laced starlings or Suabians pigeons. I have looked up pictures of both; my question is how can one tell them a part? I bought my 1 and only pair at an auction, and they where advertised as pheasant pigeons. But I dont know the breeder or actually where they came from. So how is one to tell? They look so much alike. 

Again as always, thank you for your time.

Greg


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Greg,
Don't know if you are interested, but there's a pair of Pheasant pigeons up for bid on Eggbid.
Daryl


----------

